# Can you egg share with PCOS?



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I had an appointment at the LWC on Monday to see about egg sharing. The nurses all said that it wouldn't a problem with me egg sharing even though I have PCOS (the scan showed that I have classic PCOS). When I spoke to the consultant she said that I wasn't a candidate for egg share as I have PCOS. She said that she thought that I was too young for IVF (I'm 30  ) and wasn't worried about my age, she would be more worried if I was 38. I don't know what to do next - she said to try Met and Clomid, then Ovulation inducing injections, then IUI and the IVF. I have been tying for 8 years and 4 months and feel like I am back at the beginning   Does anyone have PCOS and still been allowed to egg share? I'm really confussed at the moment, when I spoke to the nurse after seeing the consultant, she couldn't understand why I had been turned down 

Thanks for any replies.
Tina xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tina...

I know 100% that you can egg share at the Lister if you have PCOS.... I think its very strange that the nurse said it was fine but the consultant didnt?? Honestly I would go straight to the Lister if you want IVF sooner rather then later.

After you have been ttc for so long I dont think you should wait for anything but IVF... The lister have a website if you do a search..... Eveything is on there. Good luck....

Natalie xxxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is the same at Care. I have PCOS and have been accepted...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tina, I egg shared at the Lister with PCO so it can be done.
I would seek a second opinion elsewhere if you really need IVF and want to do this.

Not sure what your situation is (i.e. what tretament you have had in the past) but perhaps the cons at LWC thinks you have as good a chance of success with less involved methods before going for IVF and this is why she said this?  

C~x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Tina,
My SIL is egg sharing at the CRM london and she has been recently diagnosed with PCOS!
Good luck with getting your tx started x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Tina! 

I was under investigation at the Birmingham womens who said def no I couldn't egg share as I have PCOS.  However, went to another clinic in the Midlnads who said that I could egg share so it really depends on where you are and their policies!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

I have PCOS and am in my stimming week as an egg sharer.  Strangely I seem to have no cysts - must be the feel-good factor! 

sbf xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Tina

I have PCOS and was an egg sharer at the Lister and look at the beautiful boys that were the result!! The Lister were fantastic - and we were very lucky to have twins with our 1st attempt at IVF. We couldn't have afforded to pay for IVF so I was glad to be able to help someone else with my eggs. I would recommend egg sharing to anyone and especially the Lister. We are so happy with Ashton and Dexter - despite them both having started teething at the same time!! Its like living with two St Bernards - drooling everywhere!!

Good luck hun. xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your replies   I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, I'm going to get all the bloods etc done and will just consider my options. I was just confused as they do have egg sharers at LWC with PCOS, they just wouldn't let me  

Good luck to all of you with your treatment and little ones   

Tina xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tina,
  There must be another reason they won't let you share then? Have you not asked them for a detailed explanation and asking why they allow others but not you? Sounds a little strange


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi watn1,
I didn't ask, I know that I should have, but was upset that they turned me down at the time and couldn't think. It does sound strange to me too, I'm going to ask them for a reason why as the nurses that I spoke to all said (on the day of and phone calls before the appointment) that my PCOS shouldn't be a problem and they couldn't understand why the consultant said no. Will let you know why when I speak to the clinic next.

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Just a quick update - I saw a different consultant at my follow up appointment and he was brilliant. He said that he wanted me to have a try of IUI before I have any other treatment. I recieved a letter from the clinic this morning to say that they want me to be prescribeed slow release Met as this will have less side effect (I've been suffering really badly  ) and that if the Met can lead to better control of the PCOS, then they should be able to re-consider me for Egg sharing!!         

Hope that you are all doing well, and thanks for answering to my post     

Tina xx


----------

